# fresh meat



## bloodsucker (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey ya'll! My name is Candy and I LIVE for Halloween!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

fReSh mEaT !!!! muahahaha, oh, uh, Greetings B.S. (lol), and welcome to a great forum, we looking forward to "having you". !!! Gotta' love a girl named Candy on a Halloween site!!!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

bloodsucker said:


> Hey ya'll! My name is Candy and I LIVE for Halloween!


Everyone wants a piece of candy


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Candy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, blood!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings Blood Sucker! You're welcome here!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party Candy!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL, welcome Candy!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

MotelSixx said:


> Everyone wants a piece of candy


especially on Halloween


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

yumm candy ---WELCOME


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!
Hope you have a Sinister Season!!


----------



## Mudbeast (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Candy, Welcome.:voorhees:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome Bloodsucker. I hope you enjoy the forum!


----------

